# Welchen Skill benötigt man für die Juwe-Dailies?



## DJraver (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

wie schon dem thementitel zu entnehmen ist, ist meine frage welchen skill man für die juwe dailys in dalran braucht...


----------



## Knochenkotzer (16. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub mit 400 bzw. 420 kannst du die Dailys machen. Bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (16. Januar 2009)

Mein Yuwelier ist bei 3XX und macht schon dailies....


----------



## Tasuki (17. Januar 2009)

also die vergleichbaren Items wie "Kaputte Halskette" weisen auf einen skill von 375 hin - denke mal so in dem Bereich wird das auch bei den Dailys liegen


----------



## Varesa (19. Januar 2009)

Habe nur 375 geskillt kann aber alle Juwedaily machen, mit lvl 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (19. Januar 2009)

skill 375 und lvl 65 sind vorraussetzung

quelle: eigene erfahrung

lg paci


----------



## Nettimaus (17. April 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe auch kurz noch eine Frage, seit dem neuem Patch kann ich keine Juwedailys mehr annehmen und mein char ist 72. Skill liegt bei 413. Weiß jemand warum das so ist ? Oder hat sich durch patch was nun geändert?

Netti

edit bin gerade wieder on und siehe da geht wieder alles.. kann tagesdaily wieder machen *schweißabwisch


----------



## Aada (18. April 2009)

Ich kann sie seit dem Patch nicht machen. Mein Jäger hat Skill430 und ist Lvl 73. Hat noch jemand das Problem?


----------



## Littleprey (10. Mai 2009)

Ich konnte sie ab 380 annehmen


----------



## Zohan1985 (22. Mai 2009)

tja ich würde sagen, der questgeber mag euch einfach nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

